# Netgear RangeMax WPN824 compatability



## RicDenman (Apr 5, 2006)

Hello

I purchased the above router for use with my G5 iMac and other PC computers.

If I enable the the 'auto 108 Mbps' mode (which forces wireles onto channel 6), that enables me to utilise the 108Mbps mode with compatible PCs I cannot connect my iMac to the network. The SSID is picked up by my iMac but on entering the WEP key I get a message saying there was a problem connecting to the network. If I switch the router to 'b and g' mode I can obtain a connection via my iMac but can no longer use 108 mode with my compatible PCs.

Does anyone know whether 'auto 108' mode is fundamentally incompatible with Airport Extreme cards as I would have thought it should automatically default to 802.11g mode when communicating with my iMac?


----------



## barhar (Apr 5, 2006)

Apple specifies '802.11g', nothing else. And, as you have experienced - when set to 'b and g' the iMac can communicate via the Netgear RangeMax WPN824 router.

'I would have thought ...' - but, what does the manual state?
'... it should automatically default to 802.11g mode when communicating with my iMac?' - as per the 'Product Data Sheet' - one may assume such.

There is this Netgear Support web page, which states -
'
Is the router compatible with 802.11b and 802.11g?

The router is compatible with wireless 802.11b and 802.11g products. The options are:

802.11g only  Only 802.11g wireless devices can be used.
802.11g/802.11.b  By default, only 802.11g, 802.11b wireless devices can be used. This allows access to both "g" and "b" wireless devices.
'

If one reads 'Super G Double 802.11g Performance', noted is static verses dynamic 108-Mbps ...

As stated in the, above, Product Data Sheet is - 'Free basic installaion support provided for 90 days from date of purchase. Advanced product features and configuration are not included in free basic installation support; optional premium support available' - if you have not yet utilized the services of Netgear, you should consider doing such.


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 5, 2006)

While it's a nice feature, it's not always the best thing to do for compatibility.  A lot of companies have jumped on the 802.11n-like speeds with their own proprietary technologies which is why it's not working with the iMac when you enable that feature on the router.


----------

